# lawn mower questions



## johnintecumseh (Jan 16, 2009)

Hey all of you grass cutters. I am considering getting a 'sit-on' mower. my old bones are getting a bit tired. I would like your opinion on what you use. I like a new one from Toro SS 3200 Timecutter. anyone used this one?? thanks for your input. keep smiling John


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

buy a goat instead …. LOL
then you have more shoptime

Just kidden I don´t know the brands you have on the other side of the pond

Dennis


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

This is the only type of sit-on mower I'm familiar with.


----------



## MattinCincy (Oct 7, 2009)

You'll never regret buying a zero turn - they're more expensive than a comparable riding mower, but you'll cut 30% off of your mowing time and actually enjoy mowing!


----------



## ralmand (May 11, 2009)

I thought this was a Woodworking Forum ! No wonder I gave up on it!


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

ralmand - if he hits stump it could turn into something wood related but its well labeled as non-shop.

John - youll probably get as many answers to this as to "what finish is your favorite". What kind of situation is your lawn in? Flat, sloped, 2 acres, etc …. I have no real life experience with a ride on mower but i did just buy a Honda self propelled and its got some giddy up behind it. Runs smooth and fairly quiet. IMO you cant go wrong with a good ole John Deere or anything with a Honda motor.


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

I've heard you don't want Zero-turn if you have a lot of hills and banks. That they would run away going down hill.
Don't know if this is true, but would be interested in comments.
John, Is your lawn flat?


----------



## johnintecumseh (Jan 16, 2009)

Hey Charlie M 1958 this is some kind of mower you got there. does it run on vino?? I would invest in a better seat. keep smiling John


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Charlie's photo must be of one of those methane powered units.

That refueling procedure looks a little suspect to me! :-D


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

I had a bigger yard a few years ago with about 2/3 acre of lawn in back. It was taking me 2 hours to mow it each weekend. I bought a Toro 52" riding mower from the local Lowes. Mowing time was reduced to 20 minutes.

The extra 100 minutes a week that was freed up was well worth the price of admission for me. Never had any issues. Of course, I live in a different house now, but my ex still loves the mower!

It takes a LOT less time to mow my tiny yard now. (That too was also worth the POA, btw-long story.)


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

I was told by my farmer friends to buy a John Deere but not from Lowes. That is what I did - the lowest model at a JD dealer.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

I mow my 12 acres once a week with my Dixie Chopper. Their logo says "Worlds Fastest Lawnmower". This may be the best purchase I ever made! DS251- comment #8 had tears running down my face. Good one!


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

DS251, I do not understand your comment.


----------



## IrreverentJack (Aug 13, 2010)

My father mowed on a Gravely walk behind with a steering sulky. When it started getting to be too much for him a dealer belted him onto a brand new zero turn mower to see what he thought of it. I bet they gave instructions, but with 60 years of lawn mowing experience there wasn't much listening. He was used to yanking handles with the Gravely's and that's what he did on this shiny new mower. He whipped it around and put it into a cinder block wall. Fortunately nobody was injured but he was still mad about it years later. He stumbled off the mower and cussed the dealers out for trying to sell him a

```
%$&-!
```
#%$ dangerous machine as he walked to his truck. He described the dealer and his employees as speechless, with mouths open, looking back and forth between him and the mower sticking out of their wall. I know nothing about zero turn mowers but I have used skid steers and I recommend one with seat-belts and elbow/armrests. I also recommend listening to the dealers instruction *before* you start the mower. -Jack


----------



## johnintecumseh (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks for all your replies. my yard is about 200' x 75' with a few humps and trees but stays wet late in the spring. my old 25 year Toro is tired and so am I . parts are hard to get for both of us, that's why the zero turn could be the one. this forum is the best source for info and help, thanks again keep smiling John


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

If it's any help, in 1982 I bought my first John Deere. Over 1600 hours later, I traded it in (got $800 on trade, which was almost 33% of what I paid), for my second Deere, which is still running strong. It is now in its eleventh year. I currently mow about 3/4 acre, but my last house had two acres and the one before that three acres. I plow snow, (very, very rare in Tennessee, but my neighbor was ready to give me her car if I would just come over and plow her drive…), and with the pressurized oil pump and filter system, and a host of other things you don't get on lesser units, I plan on running this one at least another ten years. No rust. Great products, as long as you get it from a John Deere dealer, and not Lowes, which are Asian I believe. The ones from John Deere are made in Iowa or nearby.


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

Nothing runs (or costs) like a Deere :^)

I've learned over the years that "ride on" and "sit on" are really what normal people call riding mowers.


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

The Toro, while technically a lawn "tractor", was decidedly a lightweight in the class. It had a PTO and a double bagger, which was nice.

If I had any serious property to tend to, (or snow to plow-not an issue in Phoenix), I'd consider a more capable machine. If memory serves, I paid just north of $1200 on sale. Oh yeah, they threw in a nice yard trailer with it. (Wheelbarrow sized)

*DKV*, I feel silly explaining this, but, methane is the primary ingredient in human flatulance. (AKA farts)


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

Another vote for a Deere.. I actually have two! One is a diesel utility tractor though, which I use to knock down the pasture with a 6' rotary mower and push dirt around with the front end loader.. For the real yard around the house, I have an old John Deere 180 that I bought used about 10 years ago. It was already 10-15 years old when I bought it, but the thing is built like a tank and and has a Kawasaki motor in it that just plain refuses to fail. Only thing I've done to it over the years (besides regular maintenance) is replace a blown voltage regulator. Good advice about not buying from the big box stores, as those are junk. FInd a real JD dealer in your area and look at the difference.

OR - If you are into motorcycles like I am, this might be an ideal solution:










Cheers,
Brad


----------



## Toro (Jun 21, 2012)

The 32" Toro TimeCutter is ideal for people like you (with smaller yards) who desire the time-savings and maneuverability of a zero-turn mower because of landscaping or tight spaces like standard 36" garden gates. All TimeCutters are backed by a 3-year residential warranty.


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

I will add that you really cannot beat a zero turn if that is all you want - to cut grass. It's why all the pro grass cutters use them. However, if you feel like you might plow, need a PTO, or pull a nice cart full of logs, a standard turning system unit may be more for you.


----------



## johnintecumseh (Jan 16, 2009)

Hey Brad this is some bike/mower . I am not sure if CharlieM1958 or yours would be best for me. Thanks again for all your replies and humor. keep smiling John


----------



## davidroberts (Nov 8, 2008)

there's a reason for the saying "runs like a deere". Buy the best, cry once.


----------

